# Rigging soft plastic lures



## keenkayaker (Jun 16, 2012)

Found this informative soft plastic lure rigging video, may help a few novices like myself with lures! 
http://www.purefishing.com.au/armchair/ ... -plastics/


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

That last one he did was quite interesting, I have never seen that before. Thanx. ;-)


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

thanks for posting that


----------



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Very useful thanks for sharing, will be needing all the help I can get.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

I found that extremely interesting and informative... starts the mind ticking over... as the others said... 
thanks for posting that Keenkayaker...

Jimbo


----------



## Harden97 (Feb 21, 2012)

That's helpfull thanks


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I've never really been interested in watching people rig or fish soft plastics but I learnt a lot from that.

One thing I'm keen to try is using a combination of worm hook and sinker instead of regular weighted jigheads purely as a cheaper option. One possible problem I can see is that the lure may have a tendancy to spin on retrieve as the tow point will be in line with the weight rather than above it so the weight hangs down as on normal jigheads.


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow I've been rigging my torpedo jig-heads wrong all this time. Awesome video thanks for posting!


----------

